# Grid 10



## gimlet72 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was thinking about purchasing a tablet for my wife. I am waiting for a quad core to get one for myself. I see the grid 10 is coming out October 1st. It is a dual core but it has a cool android based OS.. Anyone thinking about getting one?

Here is a link to the site http://www.fusiongarage.com/grid-10/features

Also release price will be $299 which is nice. It has decent dual core specs.


----------

